# Restaurant recommendations Southern CA please



## Vacationsarefun (Apr 1, 2016)

It would be great to get some recommendations for good places to eat in Southern California this summer - specifically in Coronado/San Diego, Solana Beach/Del Mar/Carlsbad and maybe Anaheim. We won't have a car so close to attractions/public transport would be prefered.

I like pretty much all kinds of food but will be travelling with my kids (14 and 11) who are a bit pickier. I think seafood places are out but most everything else is fine. As it is a three week trip I am trying to keep the cost down (yeah, right...). So cheap/inexpensive places would be best (but if you know a great place that is a bit more expensive I would also love to know as we might splurge a couple of times).

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2016)

You're going to Southern California without a car? :rofl::rofl::rofl:! The place is built around cars. NOTHING is walking distance from public transport. Well, unless you want to use taxi/Uber. Please forgive me, but finding restaurants within walking distance will be more a matter of what you find rather than following recommendations. Millions of people live in the general geographic area you outlined, and most of them eat out every week or two. You'll find places you like. 

Here's a recommendation for San Diego, though. The trolly skirts 'Little Italy' neighborhood, which has both upscale and reasonably priced eats. We also like the San Diego 'Old Town', where the city started, also on the trolly line and home of a plethora of Mexican eateries. Sort of touristy, but that's what you and the kids will be. Embrace it.

Jim


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, I know how vital cars can be in Southern California. I did live in LA for a while (with a car, obviously) and we have been in the LA area before on vacation.

I am not really looking for some out of the way, hidden restaurant that would be difficult to reach. Even with a car we usually don't spend much extra time travelling somewhere just to eat.

Specifically, we will spend a week each in Coronado and Solana Beach and there seem to be quite a lot of restaurants at the beach/in town that should be easy to get to. Of course we will also visit the usual tourist spots (Balboa Park etc.) so I am more looking for recommendations for specific restaurants in those areas. As you said there are lots of restaurants in Little Italy and Old Town which should be easy enough to get to. Now if people have some favorites to recommend it will make it much easier to choose good places.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2016)

One of our favorites in San Diego is on Coronado right next to the Coronado Beach Resort.  It's Miguel's Cocina.

We also ate at some other places on a trip to San Diego last year that we really enjoyed:

Isola Pizza Bar
Little Italy
1526 India St.
http://isolapizzabar.com/
They serve only pizza, along with some appetizers.  Very thin crust, all very fresh ingredients and house made gelato.

Smoking Goat
North Park
3408 30th St.
http://www.thesmokinggoatrestaurant.com/

Urban Solace
North Park
3823 30th St.
http://urbansolace.net/


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd recommend trying a Veggie Grill when in that area. It's a healthier version of fast food. We just love it. Very kid-friendly.
http://veggiegrill.com/

Also, I love Real Food Daily and there are a few locations in the LA area so that's worth a shot.
http://www.realfood.com/


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2016)

In Balboa Park, The Prado is very good, and a gorgeous setting.  But, it's kind of expensive.  You go more for the experience.  We ate dinner there before a performance at the Old Globe, then had lunch another day when we were there doing the museums.

And one more in Little Italy:

Filippi's Pizza Grotto
1747 India
They are an "old timey" pizza place, serve other pastas, with HUGE servings at a reasonable price.  You enter though an Italian market. No reservations, wait can be long at certain times.  Friends of our who used to own a pizza place in the San Francisco area and travel to San Diego several times a year recommended both Filippi's and The Prado.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 1, 2016)

And on the opposite end of vegasbella's recommendations.... We have:
Lil Piggies BBQ on Coronado.
One of our faves.
A good day to take ferry to City...it launches nearby.
Too far to walk...but the bus runs that way.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 1, 2016)

I agree about Prado. Def a special place. Would choose it for the $$$ dinner. My kids were only allowed to order water no matter where we're eating out.


----------



## presley (Apr 1, 2016)

Some of the places we enjoy near Solana Beach are:

Il Fornaio - Del Mar
Americana - Del Mar

Ki's - Cardiff by the Sea
Charthouse - Cardiff by the Sea

A couple I haven't been to, but always hear great things about are on the beach in Del Mar:

Jake's
The Poseidon


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 1, 2016)

Katella Grill in Anaheim is excellent.  There is a restaurant.com certificate always available, which I get free with my RCI Platinum membership.  The minimum spend requires we buy dessert, so of course we do, since we are required!  

We go to that restaurant 3-4 times per year.  Excellent food, very traditional eating, and the best onion rings I have ever had in my life.  

We'd never been to a Claim Jumper before and were very impressed.  I know it's a chain.  The one in Carlsbad was packed with people, lots of regulars, so you know it's good.  

In-n-Out Burger is always a must for us!


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies!

I have actually never made it to In-N-Out Burger (not a huge burger fan) but hopefully this time we will get to one. Claim Jumper looks like it might be good for us too.

Lil Piggies BBQ and Filippi's Pizza are already on the list of possible places. Also heard a lot of good things about Miguel's Cocina.  Prado looks nice - we'll see how the budget looks when we get to San Diego. One son does love veggies so I will take a longer look at Veggie Grill. 

I will take a closer look at the other places as well - really appreciate all the help!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> I have actually never made it to In-N-Out Burger (not a huge burger fan) but hopefully this time we will get to one. Claim Jumper looks like it might be good for us too.
> 
> ...



The thing that always stands out for me at Miguel's Cocina are the margaritas.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2016)

Life is like a box of chocolates, we enjoy a visit to Bubba Gumps for shrimp, right outside Dizzyland on Katella. There is also a Roys and McCormick and Schmidt in the same complex for upscale dining. Roys has Aloha Hour, a Mango Mojito and bar bites menu for a lite meal.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> I have actually never made it to In-N-Out Burger (not a huge burger fan) but hopefully this time we will get to one. Claim Jumper looks like it might be good for us too.
> 
> ...



If you go early to Claim Jumper, the appetizers are 1/2 price and you can definitely make a meal of them--the bar is kid friendly.


----------



## klpca (Apr 2, 2016)

If I recall correctly, you are staying at the Coronado Beach Resort for a week? If so, there are a few restaurants across the street - Miguel's (actually the back door is across the street but in the morning you can go in on that side and get breakfast). http://www.miguels-cocina.com/ The front door is just around the corner behind the Brigantine (lots of seafood, kind of pricey). It is kind of hidden so just ask anyone the first time. Miguel's is a local chain and serves pretty good Mexican. (oops - just noticed all of the Miguel's love above - just add me to the list  )

Also across the street is a creperie called Fabrison's http://fabrisons.com/menu/ Fabrice, the owner, is from Marseille so the food is good, although a bit on the pricey side. It's open for breakfast and lunch. He also has a location in Little Italy.

We also like Village Pizza http://villagepizzeriacoronado.com/ which is walking distance from CBR. Good, basic.

Coronado is very walkable and whatever isn't within walking distance can be easily reached by bike. CBR has free bikes. There is also a bus stop just outside the front door on Orange.

If you get over to Little Italy (you can take the ferry from Coronado. It's a long walk to the ferry from CBR but I've done it with my mom so it's not that bad) my favorite cheap eats are at Mexican Fiesta http://www.yelp.com/biz/mexican-fiesta-san-diego This is true hole-in-the-wall Mexican food. Cash only, no seating. Don't let the outside keep you from getting a carne asada burrito or a fish taco.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 2, 2016)

For a higher priced meal with a million dollar beach/ocean view, try either Jakes (Del Mar) or the Poseidon (Del Mar).  They are right across the street from a train station so maybe that would meet your transportation limitations.  

Reservations are advisable.  Check out their lunch and dinner menus on line.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 2, 2016)

Luanne said:


> One of our favorites in San Diego is on Coronado right next to the Coronado Beach Resort.  It's Miguel's Cocina.
> 
> We also ate at some other places on a trip to San Diego last year that we really enjoyed:
> 
> ...



I also recommend Miguel's Cocina. We eat there quite often.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> You're going to Southern California without a car? :rofl::rofl::rofl:! The place is built around cars. NOTHING is walking distance from public transport. Well, unless you want to use taxi/Uber. Please forgive me, but finding restaurants within walking distance will be more a matter of what you find rather than following recommendations. Millions of people live in the general geographic area you outlined, and most of them eat out every week or two. You'll find places you like.
> 
> Here's a recommendation for San Diego, though. The trolly skirts 'Little Italy' neighborhood, which has both upscale and reasonably priced eats. We also like the San Diego 'Old Town', where the city started, also on the trolly line and home of a plethora of Mexican eateries. Sort of touristy, but that's what you and the kids will be. Embrace it.
> 
> Jim



We frequently stay at our timeshare in downtown San Diego and walk to everything. Tons of restaurants of all types in the Gaslamp Area and easy walking distance to the Coronado ferry or the light rail. We never use our car when we stay there. San Diego is a very walkable city.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks again!

I am not really worried about transportation. We are used to walking/using public transportation and while it can be a bit of a pain sometimes it isn't really a big problem. I visited San Diego many years ago and it seemed fine without a car (went to Seaworld, the Zoo, Coronado without any problems).

Anything in Del Mar/Solana Beach/Anaheim area/Coronado is fine. In San Diego we will probably mostly eat either near the timeshare or near attractions (i.e. mostly Balboa Park area). I just mentioned it to avoid recommendations in Escondido, Julian, etc. as we probably won't get anywhere near it.

Miguel's Cocina seems very popular so we will definitely try it (and I will check out the margaritas). Some of the other recommendations also sound great though maybe a bit pricey/fancy for the kids but you never know...


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2016)

When Im in San Diego Im on my boat docked at a marina in Americas Cup Harbor. Meals are  usually the same as at home or when Im in a timeshare; we fix our own in the kitchen (I mean galley) or walk to Ralphs. and bring back one of their prepared meals. Dinner is on the aft deck.   But at least a couple of times a week we eat at one of the nearby restaurants;  Jimmies, Pizza Nova, Mitch's Seafood, or Point Loma Seafood. 

Something else a visitor to San Diego might consider is a day cruise  seeing the Midway from the water is really something. (or maybe a romantic sunset cruise, or a whale watching cruise) , food and drink catered on the boat. There are several yacht charter companies that offer this sort of thing.


----------



## klpca (Apr 3, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I am not really worried about transportation. We are used to walking/using public transportation and while it can be a bit of a pain sometimes it isn't really a big problem. I visited San Diego many years ago and it seemed fine without a car (went to Seaworld, the Zoo, Coronado without any problems).
> 
> ...



In Balboa Park, The Prado is the best! (We were just there last night). They have a lovely patio, but the inside is very nice as well. Last night there was live music (classical guitar) in the bar area. If your teens aren't adventurous, the menu may push them a bit, but the preparation is excellent so hopefully they will give it a try. 

For a special treat (as in really special - but worth it) Mr. A's is a local landmark with the best views in the Balboa Park area. So in case you decide to have a "we're only here once" experience, here's the website: http://www.asrestaurant.com/

In Del Mar, I also like En Fuego. Fun atmosphere and a really beautiful patio area. http://enfuegocantina.com/

FYI - Miguel's also has a Carlsbad location. Not as much atmosphere as the Coronado location (it's in a strip mall) but maybe another convenient place for your crew. The queso dip that they serve with the tortilla chips is amazing. As far as the margaritas, Miguel's quietly upsells their margaritas. They sell you a double that comes in a shaker unless you ask them for the smaller house margarita. The double is delicious and twice the price. You're not driving so you'll be fine either way, but if I have the double, I can't drive for another three hours. I'm also on meds that require me to strictly watch my alcohol intake, so the double messes me up every time. You would think that I would remember to ask them for the smaller drink but I forget. Every time.


----------



## beav395 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cardiff by the sea - The Besta-Wan Pizza House is a fun casual pizza place with good food.  We always go there when we camp at San Elijo State Beach.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 8, 2016)

beav395 said:


> Cardiff by the sea - The Besta-Wan Pizza House is a fun casual pizza place with good food.  We always go there when we camp at San Elijo State Beach.





Ahh Besta Wan. I used to go there all the time when I worked in Cardiff. 

Pipes cafe is another good one. 

Also, go to Seaside market. Tons of prepared food that is excellent including the famous grilled tri tip known as Cardiff Crack.


----------



## Kapolei (Apr 15, 2016)

on the no car topic --- we road Amtrak from San Diego to Disneyland and it worked great --- they have a transportation hub in Anaheim and the shuttle was free with the train ticket


----------

